# Photoflo detergent



## Bobby Ironsights (Aug 24, 2007)

The last step in developing film is the detergent right? But that seems strange to me, why am I not supposed to rinse the detergent off?

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 24, 2007)

I never rinse photoflo.  it's a wetting agent, if i remember correctly, meaning it makes water "wetter."  Somehow it reduces spotting, so rinsing it off would defeat the purpose.


----------



## michaelk (Aug 24, 2007)

Photo-flo is not a detergent. Plain water is the detergent/wash for film. Photo-flo is applied after the wash to help the water run off the film when hung to dry. This negates water spots on the film. You do not need to rinse it off your film, it is harmless to it.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Aug 24, 2007)

Detergent-surfactant Tomato-toma'to.

I read the label, it's basically very, very, very weak laundry detergent solution without all the fancy stuff like oxidisers, enzymes and perfumes.

(I'm a photo newbie, but also a chem major)

But thanks guys, I was wiping, and noticing a film.


----------

